# I need to stay away from petco!



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

I got these 2 boys today!! I was looking at a copper delta tail, (i just love copper and do not have one) when i saw these two. a gold? and a platinum white i believe double tail. the gold has been chewing on his tail i think - it looks clean except for being ragged. the pictures dont do justice to the colors, and they are still in their cups. just got them home!!!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

and yes it is broccoli behind them. thought it would be an interesting backdrop, plus i just bought it..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Very cute! I love the yellow one!
Hopefully once he settles in to a clean warm tank that tail will heal right up )


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Im typically not a fan of white fish (call me weird but I hate when u can see "thru" them it creeps me out lol) but that one is REALLY pretty and I bet once its been in your care for a while its gonna blossom even more and be a real show-stopper. congrats on your newest additions and good luck with both of them. I only have one right now but I can say they are quite addictive Im having to restrain myself from buying a new one


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

They are gorgeous! Love them both and I know what you mean! Every time I go into petsmart I come home with something!! In fact Im planning on going back to petsmart tomorrow to get a new heater and probably the little pathetic dt I saw yesterday if hes still alive!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

:shock2: Gimmie Gimmie!! Just Kidding LOL! Ohhhhhh but I LOVE White colored fish!! You are lucky to find those great fantastic Bettas. Enjoy! :-D


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hahaha, I so know what you mean! I fear every time I go into Petco or Petsmart....it doesn't help that I now how three empty tanks starring at me every day. :lol:
Your new boys are absolutely stunning! I'm not the biggest DT fan, but I don't think I could have left without either or both myself, lol. Such amazing finds! <3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Hahaha, I so know what you mean! I fear every time I go into Petco or Petsmart....it doesn't help that I now how three empty tanks starring at me every day. :lol:
> Your new boys are absolutely stunning! I'm not the biggest DT fan, but I don't think I could have left without either or both myself, lol. Such amazing finds! <3


I dare you to fill those tanks!! ;-)
I love to pressure people into buying more xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

teeneythebetta said:


> I dare you to fill those tanks!! ;-)
> I love to pressure people into buying more xD


Challenge Accepted!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

I used to think white fish were boring.... but i now lust after a white opaque, and this guy is really pretty. he looks like holographic wrapping paper, all shimmery and all different colors coming through. and the gold one is also very shimmery, very iridescent. I dont really love dt's either, but they both called to me. so did a beautiful red/blue/green but i had to limit myself. that redblue one really wanted to come home with me. i will probably have dreams about him.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I dare you to fill those tanks!! ;-)
> I love to pressure people into buying more xD


Teeney the betta: Cheerleader or enabler?

You be the judge on BettaIntervention a new reality series where something's always fishy!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

When I went to pick out Sushi there were SOOOO many bettas there (walmart) in filthy little cups and they were almost ALL unresponsive except my Sush, he was rocketing around that cup like "pick me pick me". I felt really bad b/c i had to leave all the others but Im new to fish keeping so I didnt want to bring one home that would have problems I couldnt fix :-( but I still feel really bad for the other ones, all I can do is hope that someone else came by and gave them good homes. If I could have afforded to get more than one I would have but my husband was already ticked that I was getting ANOTHER pet lol ...we have a cat, dog and turtle inside plus 2 outside cat and now the fish. we are only in a 2bd duplex so hes like "ENOUGH"!....
I took this pic of Sushi earlier, (HOPEFULLY IT SHOWS UP) he has been a silly boy today, for some reason he is OBSESSED with the plant on the bottom of his house all the sudden when for the last 2mo he could care less about it. I have caught him napping in it constantly today but when he sees me coming hes like " move along, nothing to see here"


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

what a fantastic picture!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

rosy delta said:


> what a fantastic picture!


thanks! he hardly ever sits still for me, he usually just "gives me the tail" lol


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

*update on my tailbiter*

The gold betta from my petco frenzy has finally settled down and is eating. He went 2 days without. then would only eat what fell to the bottom. now he eats and begs like everyone else, and is starting to change color. he did not have any black on him when i go him!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Oooooh! Marbling!

You improved his water quality!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

OMG PRETTY 
*dies*


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> OMG PRETTY
> *dies*


* wafts smelling salts under Teeney nose to revive her *


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

You would be very proud of me, or maybe not. I was in petco buying dog food, and saw 3, count them 3, beautiful big ear half moons. a lovely light lilac, an iridescent purple and an almost neon pinkish one. It killed me but i didnt get any. (i did have on in my cart tho. forced myself to put it back. no room at the inn till the divided tank gets cycled and in use)


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

I am in LOVE with that gold! He is an amazing find!! Can I steal him from you? :3


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

if you can get here... But you will have to fight me for him!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

He is getting all sorts of colors in him now - just ones that show up in sunlight or fluorescents. pinks, blues, just lovely along with his gold. the platinum is doing great too.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have to limit myself to just the one betta at work. I love fish of all sizes from my little betta to my 14 inch monster at home. If I hadn't caught the cichlid bug first, I would probably be collecting all kinds of these little beauties. They have personality like a cichlid, but don't draw blood when they bite and they aren't as prone to redecorating their space. That pair you rescued are beautiful.


----------



## binx123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh PETCO.....it MADE me bring home a new guy Friday  Congrats though!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

it's awful how Petco twists your arm and FORCES you to take home fish! My petco takes very good care of their fish. sometimes there is one who has been there a long time and getting thin, but always clean water. in fact, next time i go there i may have to rescue that one poor red crowntail.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

here's pictures of my gold rescue guy. wow what a difference. his tail is not in fully, but he's king of the tank now. he is also a real ham, and as soon as he sees the camera strikes a pose!!! last pic is of both the guys i got. silver and gold noticing each other through the dividers


----------



## littlebetalover (Oct 17, 2012)

You can really see the detail on their bodies with the light coloring.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I miss my petco find... last time I saw him he was as big as the tip of my thumb... my brother needs to bring him to me


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

I've had those two guys for over a year now. the white one on the left is now solid sapphire blue. the gold one is deeper gold and has black points!! amazing change


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

looking good... now my brother needs to bring me my baby and I can show off my petco find


----------



## meyern (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, Petco does have a brilliant selection of bettas! I have literally forbidden myself to go there for fish supplies because I know if I do, I'll walk out with another fish


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not alone! My friend Tom send's me a pic of a double tail plakat,He say's look he is so depressed ,look's like he is crying!!! Next day I go and get him!!! LOL 15 dollar's later ,his name is Alfred and is one of my most attentive beta's! I all most didn't buy because of the price but when I put him back down he went crazy looking for me! I couldn't leave him!!!I have him in one gallon right now till I get him in a bigger home ! but the water is clean he has a heater and alot of love!!!
's






'


----------

